# Few queries regarding new PC



## Viswanathan (May 16, 2011)

Plsssss help me out guys.. i have ordered the following rigs and gonna assemble coming Wednesday.. I am planning to over clock... but i have some doubts about cpu cooler and Case fans behaviors... My config :- 





*RIGS*
*SPECIFICATIONS AND BRANDS*
*Processor*
	Intel Core i5 2500k		
*MotherBoard*
	Asus P8P67-PRO 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard (B3 Revision)		
*RAM*
	Gskil F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL 1600Mhz DDR3 4GB X 2	
*Graphics Card*
	MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozer II/OC	
*Harddrive*
	SEAGATE BARRACUDA 1TB 7200.12		
*Monitor*
	Dell ST2220L 21.5” W Full HD Monitor with LED	
*Cabinet*
	CM 690 II Advanced with transparent side panel	
*Powersupply*
	corsair TX850		
*Case Fans*
	Cooler Master 120mm r4 fans x 2		
*Liquid Cooling for CPU*
	Corsair H70 OR Noctua NHD-14??? help me out..		
*UPS*
	APC UPS 600 VA or Numeric 800 VA		





some questions.. :-

1) Since i have cm 690 II advanced case which can accommodate up to 10 fans i was wondering which side fans would be good to set as intake and which side fans to set as exhaust.. Rite now i have totally 5 fans but will be adding each month extra 2 fans.. Pls help me out guys and also i dont know where is the setting to configure the fans.. is it in BIOS?.. 

2) I have some doubts about liquid cooling... and also i thinking of buying corsair H70... There will be a fan in the liquid cooling kit rite?.. Which place would be apt to place that fan rear or Top?.. and also pls tell me whether the fan in the H70 will intake or exhaust the air.. If we have to configure that pls tell me which would be best for H70...

3) Thought of buying Noctua NHD-14 but cant find anywhere online except one site Shopmania.in ( Noctua NH-D14 cooling fan prices, Shopping comparison for Noctua NH D 14, Buy online in India ).. Can i trust this website?.. Has anyone purchased from this website?...Do u guys have any other suggestion?...

Thanks in advance..


----------



## d3p (May 16, 2011)

1 Answer : Refer this img.

*3.bp.blogspot.com/_zZaNf57vWhI/THO1Rc1t2aI/AAAAAAAAAB4/7RIfnN3kbAA/s1600/desktop_airflow.jpg

*steamgamersnetwork.com/images/i7-build/cooling_02.jpg

*www.abload.de/img/scenario7b1kc.jpg

2 Answer : 
[youtube]3r4ITJm3fvE[/youtube]

3 Answer : You can buy it off from theitwares [one of the most reliable online it stores]..

*TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm SSO CPU Cooler - TheITWares*

Regarding Noctua NH D14, before buying, just verify the compatibility of your Mobo, Case & RAMS.

Check this link : *Noctua.at - sound-optimised premium components "Designed in Austria"!
*

*Off topic : Your Queries can also be addressed in your older thread, instead of creating a new one.*


----------



## Viswanathan (May 16, 2011)

@ d3p5kor WOW! Thanks for the pictures and videos man... Sorry for creating new thread.. i asked questions in my old thread but no one answered so thought of creating new thread...Thanks for the link.. 

1 more question:- 

1) Where is the setting to set fans as intakes or exhausts??.. 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2011)

you mean to ask which fans should be placed as intake and which one as exhaust?


----------



## d3p (May 16, 2011)

Refer this img..

*www.9mart.com/9dollar/Budget/EG0607-1-LED-Case-Fan.jpg

Here the fan rotates in Clockwise directions & pulls air towards you.

When the same technique is used in back side of the Cabinet, its configured as Exhaust for front side its configured as intake.

Note: there's no way you can rotate this fan in anti clockwise directions untill unless you connect this fan exactly opposite in your cabinet.


----------



## Viswanathan (May 16, 2011)

@ piyush Exactly thats my question.. 

@ d3p5kor Oh now i understand.. so how to know which direction i should suppose place it in cabinet??...

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2011)

Viswanathan said:


> @ piyush Exactly thats my question..
> 
> @ d3p5kor Oh now i understand.. so how to know which direction i should suppose place it in cabinet??...
> 
> Thanks in advance..



use incense sticks (agarbatti) to check the airflow


----------



## Viswanathan (May 16, 2011)

@ piyush thanks and good idea man... i will use that technique


----------



## d3p (May 16, 2011)

Piyush said:


> use incense sticks (agarbatti) to check the airflow



Wow, i never thought of it...just Ultimate Dude...


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2011)

its an old technique widely used today...Asingh advised me when i had the same query


----------



## Viswanathan (May 16, 2011)

@ piyush great technique man 
@ d3p5kor and piyush  thanks for helping me out guys.. i really appreciate it!


----------



## asingh (May 16, 2011)

Make sure you do not mount the fans the wrong way round. 


Yea, the incense stick trick is dandy..!


----------



## Viswanathan (May 16, 2011)

@ asingh Awesome technique man  and i will make sure to fit the fans in correct position and direction 

Plsss help me out guys i made a terrible mistake   ... Day before yesterday i ordered this product from primeabgb Ripjaws-X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL ( Buy Gskill RAM | G Skill Memory | G Skill 4GB RAM | Gskill India ).. I thought it was a 4GB single stick and ordered 2 nos. but i received the product and realized its a 4 X 2GB sticks ( i..e two 4GB kits ).. I really wanted to go for 2 X 4GB sticks.. 

Now my question is 

1) Since my mobo has only 4 slots if i fill all the slots with these 2GB sticks will it heat up my mobo and will it cause any damage or something??...

2) Adding 4 X 2GB sticks will it reduce the performance and slow down the system?.. 

Plss reply and help me out guys....

Thanks in advance....


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2011)

Viswanathan said:


> @ asingh Awesome technique man  and i will make sure to fit the fans in correct position and direction
> 
> Plsss help me out guys i made a terrible mistake   ... Day before yesterday i ordered this product from primeabgb Ripjaws-X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL ( Buy Gskill RAM | G Skill Memory | G Skill 4GB RAM | Gskill India ).. I thought it was a 4GB single stick and ordered 2 nos. but i received the product and realized its a 4 X 2GB sticks ( i..e two 4GB kits ).. I really wanted to go for 2 X 4GB sticks..
> 
> ...




okay think like this
if there would have been any such kind of problem, then why would they have introduced so much capacity and slots in the first place

in short: NO.....you can add without any problem...enjoy


----------



## Viswanathan (May 16, 2011)

@ Piyush Thanks man  i know that was a EPIC noob  question but still wanted to ask  cuz my old system after when i added extra 2 X 2GB ram the mobo went kaput in a week! so only asked that question... I have one more question.. 

Will there be any significant performance difference between 2 X 4GB and 4 X 2GB sticks??.. I read some reviews that 
4 X 2 GB sticks affects the performance as the processor has more memory modules to read something like that.. 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2011)

yea it is....but the performance difference is too small to affect you in real life criteria


----------



## Viswanathan (May 16, 2011)

@ Piyush Thanks man.. I am jus really really worried man cuz i jus read this from another forum superuser.com it says:-



> 4 sticks would cause more strain on the memory controller and motherboard chipset. It would take slightly longer for the CPU to add and retrieve data from 4 sticks as opposed to 2.
> 
> For this reason, 2 x 4GB would be faster then 4 x 2GB.
> 
> ...




Pls advise guys is it wise to go with 4 X 2GB RAM.. Will it really cause voltage probs on mobo?.. Is anyone using 4 X 2GB RAM?... Pls help me out...

Thanks in advance..


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 16, 2011)

Viswanathan said:


> Plsssss help me out guys.. i have ordered the following rigs and gonna assemble coming Wednesday.. I am planning to over clock... but i have some doubts about cpu cooler and Case fans behaviors... My config :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can u please post the price of the Proccy, mobo, ram and gfx card!



Viswanathan said:


> Plsssss help me out guys.. i have ordered the following rigs and gonna assemble coming Wednesday.. I am planning to over clock... but i have some doubts about cpu cooler and Case fans behaviors... My config :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can u please post the price of the Proccy, mobo, ram and gfx card!


----------



## Viswanathan (May 16, 2011)

@ Sammy_cool Here you go man my total config with prices :-





RIGS	SPECIFICATIONS AND BRANDS	PRICE	WEBSITE

Processor	Intel Core i5 2500k	11,000	smcinternational.in
MotherBoard	Asus P8P67-PRO 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard (B3 Revision)	12,000	primeabgb.com
RAM	Gskil F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL 1600Mhz DDR3 4GB X 2	5,200	primeabgb.com
Graphics Card	MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozer II/OC	13,500	smcinternational.in
Harddrive	SEAGATE BARRACUDA 1TB 7200.12	2,700	smcinternational.in
Monitor	Dell ST2220L 21.5” W Full HD Monitor with LED	8750	smcinternational.in
Cabinet	CM 690 II Advanced with transparent side panel	5,855	theitdepot.com
Powersupply	corsair TX850	7,850	ebay.in
Case Fans	Cooler Master 120mm r4 fans x 2	900	primeabgb.com
HDMI Cable	Belkin Standard HDMI A-A cable	500	primeabgb.com
Liquid Cooling for CPU	Corsair H70	4,900 OR Noctual NH-D14 ( 4.5k )	
UPS	APC UPS 600 VA or Numeric 800 VA	2,500
Btw someone pls help me out by answering my questions.. I am jus really really worried cuz i jus read this from another forum superuser.com it says:-



> 4 sticks would cause more strain on the memory controller and motherboard chipset. It would take slightly longer for the CPU to add and retrieve data from 4 sticks as opposed to 2.
> 
> For this reason, 2 x 4GB would be faster then 4 x 2GB.
> 
> ...




Pls advise guys is it wise to go with 4 X 2GB RAM.. Will it really cause voltage probs on mobo?.. Is anyone using 4 X 2GB RAM?... Pls help me out...

Thanks in advance..


----------



## vizkid2005 (May 16, 2011)

Piyush said:


> use incense sticks (agarbatti) to check the airflow



Superb Brainzzz .... Kya Idea hai !!! I like it ... I actually never thought of it .... Thnx ...


----------



## Viswanathan (May 17, 2011)

Someone plssss help me with my prob guys...

I am jus really really worried man cuz i jus read this from another forum superuser.com it says:-



> 4 sticks would cause more strain on the memory controller and motherboard chipset. It would take slightly longer for the CPU to add and retrieve data from 4 sticks as opposed to 2.
> 
> For this reason, 2 x 4GB would be faster then 4 x 2GB.
> 
> ...




Pls advise guys is it wise to go with 4 X 2GB RAM.. Will it really cause voltage probs on mobo?.. Is anyone using 4 X 2GB RAM?... Pls help me out...

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2011)

have ordered the RAM kits or already received them?


----------



## Viswanathan (May 17, 2011)

@ Piyush already received them .. Is there so much prob in using 4 X 2GB RAM like voltage probs and all??.. I ordered from primeagbg.. Will they accept to take back these 4GB kits and gimme 8GB kits cuz i havent even opened it yet!.. Pls help me out guys..


----------



## d3p (May 17, 2011)

Viswanathan said:


> @ Piyush already received them .. Is there so much prob in using 4 X 2GB RAM like voltage probs and all??.. I ordered from primeagbg.. Will they accept to take back these 4GB kits and gimme 8GB kits cuz i havent even opened it yet!.. Pls help me out guys..



Refer this PDF & find it yourself.

*ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P8P67 PRO*

or refer the attachment..


----------



## Viswanathan (May 17, 2011)

@ d3p5kor Thanks but I already referred that PDF and it isnt updated one.. Its just for compatibility reference...

My question is different i am asking will it cause any Voltage probs and strain on the memory controller and mobo??.. Will it cause any stability issues when overclocking?...


----------



## mitraark (May 17, 2011)

Viswanathan said:


> Someone plssss help me with my prob guys...
> 
> I am jus really really worried man cuz i jus read this from another forum superuser.com it says:-
> 
> ...


Don't buy 4 Sticks because 2x4GB would be better as it would let you buy more if required in future.


----------



## Viswanathan (May 17, 2011)

@ mitraark Thanks but i have already received the product!


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 17, 2011)

AFAIK, there would be a slight unnoticeable difference in performance, that you won't hav to worry about!


----------



## ico (May 17, 2011)

Viswanathan said:


> My question is different i am asking will it cause any Voltage probs and strain on the memory controller and mobo??.. Will it cause any stability issues when overclocking?...


Nothing of that sort. 4 x 2GB sticks are fine.


----------



## Viswanathan (May 17, 2011)

@ sammy_cool and ico Thank you very much guys 

Thats really a relief to know that there wont any prob.. Thanks guys i really appreciate it


----------



## Viswanathan (May 19, 2011)

Hi guys I bought everything and gonna assemble it tomo!  I wanna thank each and everyone of you in the forum for generously helping me out with the config.. Thanks you very much and really appreciate your help guys 

Here is my final config :-


*Processor *       :- Intel core i5 2500k 

*www.smcinternational.in/components/com_virtuemart/shop_image/product/Intel_Core_i5_25_4d43df2e15390.jpg

*Motherboard*    :- Asus p8p67 pro 

*www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8P67_PRO/websites/Global/products/HMMvTCuBcZLfu2YL/l4g8s7lGrRRY3MRX_500.jpg

*RAM*               :- G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL kits X 2

*www.gskill.com/images/images_products/450-XLL.jpg

*Graphics Card*  :- MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II/OC

*www.msi.com/pic/product/five_pictures1_2266_20110125131639.jpg

*Hard disk  *                :-  SEAGATE BARRACUDA 1TB 7200.12 

*www.smcinternational.in/components/com_virtuemart/shop_image/product/Seagate_1_TB_SAT_4d95cb3a7552b.png

*Monitor*                  :-  Dell ST2220L 21.5” W Full HD Monitor with LED

*images.logicbuy.com/Pages/Image.aspx?url=/datastore/userdeals/634193911203590000dell-ST2220L-1080p-led-hdmi-lcd-monitor-deals-coupon.jpg&width=500&height=385

*Cabinet*                 :- CM 690 II Advanced with transparent side panel

*p.gzhls.at/556535.jpg

*Power Supply*         :-  Corsair TX 850

*images.hardwarecanucks.com/image//skymtl/PSU_review/TX850/LARGE/TX850-7.jpg

*Case Fans*             :- Cooler Master 120mm r4 fans x 2

*www.coolermaster.com/upload/product/4355/featured/top1.jpg?702073893

*HDMI Cable*            :- Belkin Standard HDMI A-A cable 6 ft

*www.belkin.com/images/product/AV10050-06_01/FUL1_AV10050-06_01.jpg

*UPS*                      :- Numeric 600 VA

*www.theitdepot.com/images/proimages/922-500-4.jpg

*Speakers*               :- Logitech Z506 ( its a good speaker right? )
*www.logitech.com/assets/31227/4/surround-sound-speakers-z506.png


I have some doubt guys 

I am not gonna overclock anytime soon so i didnt buy any Cpu Cooler... So my question is

1) If i am not gonna overclock then then default stock cooler which comes with the processor will be enough to cool the cpu rite?...

2) I searched for Numeric 800 VA UPS but didnt get it so bought 
Numeric 600 VA.. So my question is there is no prob with 600 VA rite?.. Will it give at least 5 min backup for my system?..

3) I bought Logitech Z506 5.1 speaker.. Its a good speaker rite?.. I am seeing both good and bad reviews about this speaker  ! So confused..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## asingh (May 19, 2011)

Good stuff. Congratulations.

If no OC, the bundled HSF is fine.


----------



## d3p (May 19, 2011)

Cool stuffs, bad pics....

Where are the pics of your own stuffs ???


----------



## Viswanathan (May 19, 2011)

@ asingh Thanks man 
@ d3p5kor Thanks and Sorry abt the pic man.. Gonna assemble my rigs tomo and also dont have camera.. Will try to borrow from my friends and take some snaps and will post it soon!


----------



## Piyush (May 20, 2011)

i doubt the 600va ups
rest is perfect


----------



## coderunknown (May 20, 2011)

^^ 600VA APC or numeric. he won't get anything over 2-3min backup 

@OP, nice stuff. happy assembling.


----------



## d3p (May 20, 2011)

I doubt even 2 mins, will be a max out with 600VA.


----------



## Viswanathan (May 20, 2011)

@ Piyush Thanks man 
@ sam Yeah i know i couldn't find 800VA so i went with 600VA
@  d3p5kor I hope it comes atleast for a min for saving my works before it gets switched off! 

Guys i have a great news.. Starting assembling my rig today morning around 9 and finished within 11 but cable management and OS and other software installation took some couple of hours... Nothing in the world gives you satisfaction than assembling your own PC!  My System rocks!!  \m/


----------



## coderunknown (May 21, 2011)

nice work. if possible share some pics. specially the interior.


----------



## Viswanathan (May 21, 2011)

@ Sam Thanks man and i will surely share the pics when i take some snaps 

Hi guys as i said i have assembled everything and system works like a charm.. So yesterday night i added the second harddisk ( 320 GB old one ).. So went in the BIOS and checked whether it is listed as secondary hard disk and it was so no probs.. 
But the prob was after adding the hard disk when i turned on the system it starts and automatically shutsdown after 5 seconds and starts again!.. I didnt have this prob when i was having only one HDD.. Pls help me out guys..

and also normally the cpu temp lies between 60 - 70 C .. Is this temp normal or is it overheating?... 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## d3p (May 21, 2011)

^^ verify the boot sequence...

What is the ambient temperature typically when you checked the temperatures ???


----------



## Viswanathan (May 21, 2011)

Actually i checked in EFI BIOS in Asus it showed 65 C but when i downloaded Real temp and checked it showed only 45 C and Also i installed Asus windows utility in that also it shows CPU temp as 45 C.. So  confused..


----------



## mukherjee (May 21, 2011)

@Viswanathan

Nice buy....but hey,post the pics of ur own parts...not those from the manufacturers'!!!

It wud also be nice if u posted the breakdown of pricing...


----------



## coderunknown (May 21, 2011)

Viswanathan said:


> Actually i checked in EFI BIOS in Asus it showed 65 C but when i downloaded Real temp and checked it showed only 45 C and Also i installed Asus windows utility in that also it shows CPU temp as 45 C.. So  confused..



just run Coretemp/CPUID HWMonitor & run a heavy app, like a game. this will give a clear idea if your system is overheating.

and post a screenshot of coretemp/HWmonitor here.


----------



## asingh (May 21, 2011)

Do not read temperatures from BIOS.

Is your second HDD working now.?


----------



## Viswanathan (May 21, 2011)

@ mukherjee Thanks and here is the breakdown of pricing 

Here is my config with prices:-




RIGS	SPECIFICATIONS AND BRANDS	PRICE	WEBSITE

Processor	Intel Core i5 2500k	11,000	smcinternational.in	 
MotherBoard	Asus P8P67-PRO 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard (B3 Revision)	12,000	primeabgb.com	Supports both SLI/Crossfire
RAM	Gskil F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL 1600Mhz DDR3 4GB X 2	5,200	primeabgb.com
Graphics Card	MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozer II/OC	13,500	smcinternational.in	 
Harddrive	SEAGATE BARRACUDA 1TB 7200.12	2,700	smcinternational.in	 
Monitor	Dell ST2220L 21.5” W Full HD Monitor with LED	8750	smcinternational.in
Cabinet	CM 690 II Advanced with transparent side panel	5,855	theitdepot.com
Powersupply	corsair TX850	7,850	ebay.in	 
Case Fans	Cooler Master 120mm r4 fans x 2	900	primeabgb.com
HDMI Cable	Belkin Standard HDMI A-A cable 6FT	500	primeabgb.com	 
UPS	APC UPS 600 VA or Numeric 600 VA	1,450	 	 


@ Sam I have attached the image of screen shot.. pls help me.. For full load i jus ran aoe for 5 mins and saw the Cpu temp peaking at 75 C!!!

*Normal Cpu Temp*



Normal_Cpu_temp.jpg: *www.imageupload.org/thumb/thumb_45816.jpg



Normal_Cpu_temp_AI_Suite_II.jpg: *www.imageupload.org/thumb/thumb_45819.jpg



*Cpu on load ( I jus ran aoe for not even 5 mins! )*



Cpu_on_load.jpg: *www.imageupload.org/thumb/thumb_45821.jpg



Cpu_on_load_AI_Suite_II.jpg: *www.imageupload.org/thumb/thumb_45822.jpg





@ asingh My second HDD is working fine but my system is kinda having a prob.. When i start my computer it starts and shuts down automatically after 5 seconds and then starts again.. Dont know y this is happening.. I also noticed that it happens when the red led light in motherboard comes to cpu led it shutsdown automatically and start again! I also tried removing the second HDD but the same prob exists and also checked in BIOS and verified the boot order and all.. pls help me out..

 I am thinking of buying a  cpu cooler.. i am not planning to overclock soon and my budget for cooler is 2k.. Pls suggest me some good coolers.. plss help me out guys..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## msaiashwin (May 22, 2011)

@viswanathan: are you from chennai? If so, I am aware that it is quite hot in chennai. around 42 outside. So i assume your room temps should be about 32 degrees c. But still i feel your cpu temps are on the higher side. even with the stock cooler sandy shouldn run so hot. Did you fix your stock cooler properly? Because id dont think age of empires stresses the cpu to full 100%.

I am from visakhapatnam which is also a coastal place and the climate is very much similar to chennai. I keep visiting chennai very often and I find that the climate of chennai and vizag is almost the same..

I am having a i7 2600k cpu with a cooler master hyper n620 cooler( around 2.9k). My room temp is also around 30-32 degrees now.My cpu idles at around 41-42 degrees. With AC on the temps reduce to 36 degrees idle. Even with prime95 running(which stresses the cpu to full 100%) my cpu peaked only at 68 degrees(without ac running) with the hyper n620. with gaming and heavy dx11 benchmark like unigine heaven and game like crysis 2(which is much more stressing than aoe) my cpu never crossed 58 degrees.

Dude I guess the random shut down is also because of this over heating. Dude either fix your cpu cooler properly or as you are asking i would suggest you some coolers for around 2k.
1. Cooler master hyper 212+   -2.2k
2. cooler master hyper n520   -2.5k
3. cooler master hyper n620   -2.9k


PLEASE POST YOUR COMPUTERS PICS...


----------



## asingh (May 22, 2011)

Viswanathan said:


> @ asingh My second HDD is working fine but my system is kinda having a prob.. When i start my computer it starts and shuts down automatically after 5 seconds and then starts again.. Dont know y this is happening.. I also noticed that it happens when the red led light in motherboard comes to cpu led it shutsdown automatically and start again! I also tried removing the second HDD but the same prob exists and also checked in BIOS and verified the boot order and all.. pls help me out..
> 
> I am thinking of buying a  cpu cooler.. i am not planning to overclock soon and my budget for cooler is 2k.. Pls suggest me some good coolers.. plss help me out guys..
> 
> Thanks in advance..



You motherboard is double posting. Just reset the CMOS once. Remove the PSU cable from the back, press the chassis power button 2-3 times. Remove the button cell for a minute and put it back. Fire it up.


----------



## mukherjee (May 22, 2011)

Keep an eye out for these

*One*,, *Two*,, *Three*


----------



## Viswanathan (May 22, 2011)

@ msaiashwin Thanks and yeah i am from chennai  .. Thanks for the cooler suggestions 
@ asingh Thanks and sorry for asking more questions... 

How to reset CMOS?.. You mean that coin like battery which is in the motherboard? do i have to remove that to clear CMOS or is there any setting in BIOS to clear CMOS??... Do i have to move the jumper pins???... 

Thanks in advance.. 

@ mukherjee thanks a lot man..


----------



## mukherjee (May 22, 2011)

Viswanathan said:


> @ msaiashwin Thanks and yeah i am from chennai  .. Thanks for the cooler suggestions
> @ asingh Thanks and sorry for asking more questions...
> 
> How to reset CMOS?.. You mean that coin like battery which is in the motherboard? do i have to remove that to clear CMOS or is there any setting in BIOS to clear CMOS??... Do i have to move the jumper pins???...
> ...



U are welcome.
U can reset CMOS by shorting the CMOS CLEAR jumper(refer to ur mobo manual for this)....


----------



## Viswanathan (May 22, 2011)

My Mobo manual says something about Clear RTC RAM ( 3-pin CLRTC ) and in order to clear that i gotto move the jumper cap from 1-2 to pins 2-3 and then after 10 seconds move that again to 1-2.. is this how i clear CMOS?...

SO

1) i turn off the comp and unplug the power cord
2) move the jumper cap and after 10 sec move it back again
3) remove the battery and press the chassis power button 2-3 times and after 1 min place it again
4) then put back the power cord and turn on the comp again..

Is the above procedure correct?...

Thanks in advance..


----------



## mukherjee (May 22, 2011)

Viswanathan said:


> My Mobo manual says something about Clear RTC RAM ( 3-pin CLRTC ) and in order to clear that i gotto move the jumper cap from 1-2 to pins 2-3 and then after 10 seconds move that again to 1-2.. is this how i clear CMOS?...
> 
> SO
> 
> ...



Lets restructure the above steps...1>3>2>4.....

Thats how to do it...


----------



## Viswanathan (May 22, 2011)

@ asingh and mukherjee Thanks a lot guys..  Thank u very much... It solved my prob guys. 

wat i did was

1) Restarted the system and selected the default settings in bios
2) turned off the system and unplugged the power cord
3) Pressed the power button in chassis 2-3 times
4) removed the battery and waited for 5 mins
5) put the battery in and plugged in the power cord
6) Turned on the system and Voila! No more double booting prob
7) Actually changed a setting in BIOS as per the instruction in hard forum to avoid double splashing screen of BIOS which mukherjee posted.. Actually i didnt move the jumper cap at all and i am glad it worked without moving it! Thank you so much man.. 

Thank you sooooooo much guys... I was really worried.. Thank you sooo much for helping me out 

I am planning to buy a cpu cooler for my system and my budget is 2k - 2.5k .. Pls suggest me some good coolers for cpu..

Thanks in advance..


----------

